# Low Sex Drive



## jaiddragon (May 12, 2008)

ive read that long term use of herb can result in a lower sex drive and i always dismissed it as just more propoganda....

but lately im beginning to wonder, ive always had a spectacular sex life and really enjoyed it and now that im 29 i just expected it to get better since they say your 30s is the sexual peak for a woman....

but for the past year or so its like id rather masturbate than fuck, it just seems like so much work and then cleaning up and whatever  were down to about once a week, if that, and before it was all the time, i mean ALL the time, and that after being together for 10 years 

anyone else experience this? or do i need to look past the herb for the cause?


----------



## WeFallToday (May 12, 2008)

I know exatleeeeeeyyyy what you mean
cept im alot younger then you

But ive been feeling the exact same way for awhile now

Like..i dont even care if i have sex that often anymore
I used to have sex atleast once a day
now id rather just chill back
when i get in the mood just get it done myself
then go on about my day



i thought it was "matureing"
but it seems your feeling like me
so i dont know

ive had alot of freinds do this to
who smoked....alot


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 12, 2008)

thats jsut an urban legend. theres a site Myths and Facts About Marijuana will answer ur questions


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 12, 2008)

I think you're just physically tired of the act. Try this, don't have sex or masturbate for 2 weeks to a month and then do it. You'll be surprised at how awesome it'll feel.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 12, 2008)

Yeah you are just burned out on the cawk,im 33 been married for 14 years so yeah you can get burned out.Are you on the pill or patch? That made me not want anything to do with my hubby which was sucky since it made my boobies puff and he wanted it super bad.


----------



## jaiddragon (May 12, 2008)

lol thx for all the replys yall =D

im on the nuva ring now cause its the lowest hormone bc and im a smoker, but i was on the patch for years before that...

i watch this british show called you are what you eat i believe and they said that a zinc deficiency can cause low sex drive too...i have a bottle of zinc from the last time i was sick so maybe ill take them and see if that helps...i am anemic (low iron) so i guess it stands to reason i may be low zinc too? lol i dont know


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

jaiddragon said:


> lol thx for all the replys yall =D
> 
> im on the nuva ring now cause its the lowest hormone bc and im a smoker, but i was on the patch for years before that...
> 
> i watch this british show called you are what you eat i believe and they said that a zinc deficiency can cause low sex drive too...i have a bottle of zinc from the last time i was sick so maybe ill take them and see if that helps...i am anemic (low iron) so i guess it stands to reason i may be low zinc too? lol i dont know


 
OMG,,my wife is on iron pills,,,,,no wonder she's runnin me ragged everyday everyday,,she either wants it,,or wants me,,,,,not complainin,,just figurin

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jaiddragon (May 12, 2008)

lol good deal hole =D

im gonna go take a zinc right now and ill keep yall posted on the results ;D


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

jaiddragon said:


> lol good deal hole =D
> 
> im gonna go take a zinc right now and ill keep yall posted on the results ;D


awesome,,,hope it all works out for ya,,or in ) or in and out,,and in,,etc..etc..

Keep on Growin(and bangin)

HoLE


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 13, 2008)

Lie rev3l said - go without for a few weeks and then see where you are. 

May I also recommend Japanese porn?


----------



## jaiddragon (May 13, 2008)

um, yea, on the whole asians are just too fucking freaky for me lol


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 13, 2008)

In a sexual sense or just freaky in general? XD

Just a suggestion, a half-joking one at that. 

*HUG*



jaiddragon said:


> um, yea, on the whole asians are just too fucking freaky for me lol


----------



## jaiddragon (May 13, 2008)

i dunno, im probably just getting old and lazy lol...

maybe those 30s horomones will kick in and ill be a nympho, then ill have the help im fucking everything that doesnt run away fast enough thread


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 13, 2008)

I can hardly wait. 



jaiddragon said:


> i dunno, im probably just getting old and lazy lol...
> 
> maybe those 30s horomones will kick in and ill be a nympho, then ill have the help im fucking everything that doesnt run away fast enough thread


----------



## intensive (May 17, 2008)

get a gram 0f sum good blow, makes me hornier then anything possible in a pill form, well except x but i stray away from that stuff


----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

I spent two years with forced abstinence. Let me tell you, abstain for a while and watch the pressure bust the pipes.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 17, 2008)

40acres said:


> I spent two years with forced abstinence. Let me tell you, abstain for a while and watch the pressure bust the pipes.


That sounds like absolute insanity,granted I don't ride the bologna pony as much as I should but 2 years YIKES!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 17, 2008)

the only time I get really horny is when I'm stoned.....I think its a drop in hormone levels as you get older. I never really cared that much for sex either, could take it or leave it...maybe youre just bored. I have a site for you if youre not embarrased about this stuff. Accessories for Love at NiteTimeToys.com I bought the purple waterproof jackrabbit and O....M......G! Don't use it too much or you'll get too used to it, but it made me a bit more sensitive. And you can incorporate it into foreplay if ya want. There's stuff for guys on there too.


jaiddragon said:


> ive read that long term use of herb can result in a lower sex drive and i always dismissed it as just more propoganda....
> 
> but lately im beginning to wonder, ive always had a spectacular sex life and really enjoyed it and now that im 29 i just expected it to get better since they say your 30s is the sexual peak for a woman....
> 
> ...


----------



## georgiadawgs69 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hate to be the only rational person on here but there is a very good chance that you are having sexual complications due to prolonged marijuana use. Studies with rats and primates both showed a drastic drop off of testosterone levels in males after just one hour after consumption. Not only that, but long-term marijuana smoking can have serious side effects on your endocrine systems including reproductive hormones, prolactin, growth hormone, thyroid homromes, and the thyroid axis while activating the HPA axis.

Does this effect everybody? Absolutely not. I know a ton of people who I smoked with constantly that never showed any of the symptoms that I had. After smoking morning, noon, and night (and several times in between) for 5 years I completely lost my sense of normalitly without THC, and had a HUGE drop in testosterone. My libido is still crap and research on marijuana is still in its very earliest stages. Be careful before you get balls deep in weed smoking everyday. It definitely can curb your libido. Just for the record I'm only 20 years old. I started smoking at 15 and within a few weeks I was smoking constantly. I was told it wasn't habbit forming (yeah fucking right), no hangover (pretty much true), you could still be productive when high (to an extent) and that there were no health risks. 

http://www.ukcia.org/research/EndocrineEffects.pdf

The more they study marijuana the more it looks like it can seriously effect your health. This isn't the 60's. We aren't smoking leaves anymore... It's a whole different ball game.


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dude!

Honestly, I've smoked pot for like half my life, and I'm still horney as ever. Maybe it's a guy thing.

Realistically for a woman, I don't know, but I have to think it may have to do more with age than pot. All I can say is that cannibis has in no way lowered my libido.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Mar 29, 2011)

you know what it could be?


you feel less sexy because your sex life is a dud...i recommend you eat healthy/balance WHOLE FOODS/drink fluids WATER, get good sleep (get yourself very relaxed before bed)


oh and....arouse yourself everyday. you know what works for you better than anyone else- romantic novels, XXX porn, softcore porn, pictures of hunky dudes workin out, whatever you're into....relax and become aroused...take a bath in some sexy lingerie and light candles/get out the bath salts. do whatever makes you FEEL SEXY


it's my BELIEF that when a woman feels sexy/in her element, she enjoys sex the most!


----------

